# need help on a chauvet hurricane 1250 fast



## GC19 (Oct 13, 2013)

Hi all i have a chauvet hurricane f-1250 fog machine and am having a heater issue. Where the thread is there is a block and i think that the hole is clogged so my liquid cannot get to the heating element. any help would be much appreciated.

thanks


----------



## oldpro (Oct 11, 2011)

Disconnect it from the pump and blow air thru it 
.you can disconnect it from the back of the element
And the pump and see if its clear there if not clean it out with a small wire and maybe vinegar. If its clear blow air through the port going into the element. 
That's what we did to ours.


----------



## oldpro (Oct 11, 2011)

It also could be the pump is bad. 
With it disconnected from the heating element see if it pumps out of the tube.


----------

